# MN Family-Need HELP- April 1-7th



## Coach1310 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good day all. My family will be in PCB from April 1st-7th. My two boys 11, 8, absolutely love to fish. Curious as to what our best bet at catching something is that time of year? Also, is there decent tackle shop where equipment can be rented? I know we don't have the right gear for pier fishing. We may also try freshwater fishing at one of the local parks as I see they have a pier. Any help, guidance, advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Surf fishing will good in April

Assuming MN, is Minnesota?

and

PCB = Panama City Beach?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Take them to Panama City Beach fishing pier. Should be lots of fish to catch then. Stop at Half Hitch tackle that is next to the pier and talk with them about what to fish with.


----------



## Coach1310 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, MN is Minnesota and yes we are staying in Panama City Beach. My biggest concern is gear.... are there decent rentals available? To outfit the three of us for a few days might not be worth it. In the research I have done it looks like a variety of options... Piers, surf fishing, jettys, etc. My oldest is also set on trying to catch largemouth bass from a pond... pond fishing is not a big thing in MN, but he thinks it would be cool. I appreciate the feedback so far.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

For a vacation of many types of fishing as you describe, I think I would go to WalMart and buy $40 combos.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

reelthrill said:


> Take them to Panama City Beach fishing pier. Should be lots of fish to catch then. Stop at Half Hitch tackle that is next to the pier and talk with them about what to fish with.


Half Hitch right next the pier at Pier Park has rental tackle for the pier. With types of fishing you mentioned, except for bass fishing you might be better off just buying a combo at Walmart for $40 for a few days of fishing. Tourist buy these things and just chalk it up as a vacation expense and leave the gear behind when they go back home. Generally heavier gear is needed for saltwater fishing and lighter gear for bass fishing. Lighter combo gear is available as well. If you happen to stay in a resort that has a pond(s) don't overlook them for bass. In some locations they are loaded with bass.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Bring your muskie rods with you, clean them well after being around salt water.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Cobia


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have some good size spinning reels (some that hold 15 - 25 lb line), bring them with you and go buy a couple of 9' rods for $20 each when you get here. Maybe get a couple of sand spikes and you are ready for surf fishing for pompano and redfish.
It would be more relaxing than trying to fight the pier crowd.
You can sell the rods when you leave.


----------



## Saltydog44 (Dec 31, 2016)

You definitely need to try out St. Andrews camp ground if you are going to PCB . It's a great state park . There is a two beaches one called the lagoon and the other just the gulf. The lagoon is an amazing place to go snorkeling many jettys with fish . The park also has a gulf pier if you want to try your luck there.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

A buddy of mine matt does shark fishing trips off the beach in Panama City. He's a good guy and could your your family on some big fish. You can search him up on Facebook (Off The Beach Shark Fishing Trips).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes Coach, those Muskie poles will probably work for most of the fish at the pier. You will need some larger spinning reels that will hold 250 -300 yds of mono (15-20lb.) for kings or cobia. For Spanish, hard tails, ladyfish, etc. your smaller spinning reels and even your bait casters will work, and come in handy for pond bass. If you get in a bind there is always Half- hitch right on the property. Best advice; block off a morning or afternoon to start with just scouting and checking out things (kinda like studying game film).Have a great time and keep a line in the water ! FishinDon


----------



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

St. Andrews Park is a must see. Regardless of fishing, it's a wonderful place for kids to hang out. And it is my favorite place to fish, too. You can fish off fishing piers. Jetties is good place but probably too slippery for kids. My favorite spot is the Inlet. Go to where people park there boat trailers at the boat ramp, and to your right, you will see a walking trail. It will take you to beach where many locals fish. In April, you will see plenty of pompano, whiting, etc. And if you run into Spanish run, your kids will have a memory of lifetime.


----------

